

2048 showcase - abimaelmartell
http://abimaelmartell.com/2048-showcase/

======
Houshalter
This is nice. Is this all of them?

~~~
abimaelmartell
I think i'm missing some

i'm doing a search in hn for "2048" to get more games.

